# Beauty school = SA Nightmare



## sapphire22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I forgot to make a post on anyone who is
interested in going to beauty school. This was
my personal experience, I am not discouraging
anyone on not going but these were major issues
for me & worse bc I have SA.

First off, I only went halfway through before I quit.
It's just like high school, from 9-5, with mainly
females ranging from 18-50+ years of age.
There is so much drama, cattiness, and an overall
bad vibe in the air.

I joined after I finished HS. I was 18, didnt know what
to expect. Teaching was horrid. Teachers partake in gossip
I liked providing services for clients (surprisingly) 
There were competitions practically every week,
which were unfair bc they were popularity contests.

The only things I liked were the few friends i did make
and providing servicea for the customers. The salon
was great, but the atmosphere is tense and like
a shark tank. Constant fighting, *****ing, and
conplaining. No teamwork.

Like they say, if you REALLY have a passion for it,
go for it. They also said more than 50% wouldn't
last, I see why now.

SA wise, pure nightmare. I ate lunch outside alone
for 2 months :/ I was so shy. I eventually had a few friends
by the 3rd mo. It is a social job.

This isnt to discourage anyone but be prepared for
what youre going into. I wish someone wouldve warned
me bc it was truly a waste of time sadly! I couldnt look
at the things i loved the same for a while.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

The girl I used to go to to get my hair cut said the same thing.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup that's pretty much what I went through! I finished the course and got my license.. but now I cant find a damn job anywhere.


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I've been considering this as an option for a couple years because for starters I don't have much options left, I failed regular college, community college, and a worthless online certificate program (I don't even know how I failed that last one). I never got to do any of that kind of stuff and and never learned so I thought it would be an interesting experience. Yet, I always hear of all this "drama" that goes on and that it's a horrible experience for people who don't even have SA, so I can't imagine what it must be like to go through all that on top of having SA. Sounds like a nightmare. I don't know if I'd be able to survive, plus it's not cheap, and I can't waste anymore money failing at another school. But I like that it's a practical skill and you can be your own boss. It's WAY smarter to learn a trade than to waste time with college. I wish I had never gone.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Really? I'm thinking of going to beauty school to focus on manicuring because I love designing, fixing up nails and educating people on the proper care for nails. My other motivator to go to beauty school is because I can't stand where I live so I am desperate to leave and I know I will get a job after obtaining my license.


----------

